# swf files on IE7



## sunsetscy (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi
We have just uploaded our website www.cyprus-propertyforsale.com and all works well in IE7 apart from the slideshow, just get a white page.
In Firefox and Opera the slideshow is okay.
We don't use code much but has anyone any ideas or suggestions for a fix.
Thanks,
Geoff


----------

